# Skate wax vs snowboard wax?



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Completely different waxes.... Don't use this on your snowboard.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Use one ball jay or bluebird waxes

And try and get wax most appropriate for the temp of the snow you will be riding. 

And use the search feature of this site for more maintenance tips for your snowboard


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

ski / snowboard wax is special formulated to slide in cold conditions... bad idea to get that soaked into your base. you can use snowboard wax to wax your ledges tho. but not the other way around.


----------

